# Late to the party



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Late posting this but I managed to finally dig myself out only yesterday. My dog, wife, car and the little garden tractor/blower combo that got us out of an overnight 4-foot dump, Jan 6, 2022.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

That’s a lot of snow


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

BossPlow2010 said:


> That’s a lot of snow


Roger that. We had 13 feet for the season. 8 feet is average.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

I hope and pray I never have a 4 foot dump.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I hope and pray I never have a 4 foot dump.


So do many of us....


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I hope and pray I never have a 4 foot dump.


They make diecast models
It’s not 4 feet, put it’s close…


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

The dog is looking for his ball?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Randall Ave said:


> The dog is looking for his ball?


I can't imagine the look of horror if my dog remembered leaving his favorite bone out there


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> I can't imagine the look of horror if my dog remembered leaving his favorite bone out there


Your mutts go ootside?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> Your mutts go ootside?


----------



## MtnCowboy (Dec 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I hope and pray I never have a 4 foot dump.





Randall Ave said:


> The dog is looking for his ball?


He might be looking for one of his expired pet squirrels. Cheaper than squeak toys and they stay fresh most of the winter.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

cwren2472 said:


> View attachment 251587
> 
> 
> View attachment 251588


No sun hats...... thats pretty irresponsible...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BUFF said:


> No sun hats...... thats pretty irresponsible...


And it was 89 degrees here on Saturday when I took those photos. They would go out, work on their tans for 20 minutes, come in, get a drink, lay on the couch for 20 minutes to cool off, then repeat.


----------

